# Uninstalling Norton Internet Security?



## cctunes (May 30, 2005)

Last night I upgraded my Imac 800 mhz G4 to OS 10.4.1, and failed to uninstall Norton Internet Security 3.0 first (I didn't think I'd have to). Now I can't get Norton to 'connect' when I boot up, and I can't get it to uninstall so I can start over again. I see a small box with 'errormessage' written over and over when I try and uninstall. I've also tried updating at the same time, and updating after I've re loaded it. Any ideas? Thanks!!

CC


----------



## Col Colt (Dec 26, 2004)

I don't know about macs, cctunes, but in a PC it's a real drawn out pain getting rid of Norton. I just did that about a week or so back and took me about and hour or so. After I deleted it using Add/Remove programs and from the start menu and Program files, it still leaves many files scattered all over your registry. I went into the registry (I understand mac's don't have one) and typed in the word "Symantec" and clicked "Find". It brought up more and as I began to delete those, I clicked "Find Next", and believe me, it found more. After doing this for about half an hour or so, I then clicked on "Norton" and went through that for another half hour. In short the uninstall feature doesn't work very well for NIS-or any Norton product. They're resource hogs and are all over the hard drive.

Perhaps you can do a similar search on your mac and then re-install if desired. I took NIS totally off my PC and went with Zone Alarm Pro and Avast.


----------



## tetano (Apr 5, 2005)

ok, on the mac it's a pain also, I was using a trial of norton antivirus, so I think it should be similar... you're using tiger, so in spotlight search for norton, and trash everything you find... then type symantec, and trash everything... you shall be logged as administrator to remove this stuff, otherwise you will be asked to prompt your admin password... if you can't empty your trash since norton appear to be in use, go to system preferences, remove norton from startup items in the accounts panel, log out and back in, and then empty your trash... 
a good customizable freeware firewall for your mac is BrickHouse, check it on VersionTracker.com, otherwise, if you need just basic functions, use the OSX integrated firewall, it's good enough for basic users...


----------



## cctunes (May 30, 2005)

*Thanks! Yipes...*

Norton has served me well in the past by immediately pointing out bugs coming into my system and wiping them out. I guess it's its tenacity that makes it want to hold on when I'm trying to get rid of IT. THANKS!!

CC


----------

